# Tweaking the Android!



## Blake Bowden (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm going to show off until koricua74 logs on..haha. Anywho, here's my new setup:

Lockscreen:



Mainscreen


Phone: Sprint HTC Evo 4G
ROM: Myn's Warm 2.2 RLS4
MODS: Vanilla Lockscreen w/transparent bar and speedo battery


----------



## Casey (Dec 2, 2010)

I really like your battery indicator.  Is that stock or mod?


----------



## owls84 (Dec 2, 2010)

I really need to send you my phone and let you have it for a week tweaking it with mods. Do you get them from XDA?


----------



## Casey (Dec 2, 2010)

Guess it would help if read the whole post


----------



## Casey (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine is acting up. Market force closes after every install,update, or uninstall.


----------



## Casey (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm now running the latest Cyanogen rom.  Loving it so far since its froyo and my company/provider still has eclair for the A854


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 9, 2011)

Casey said:


> I'm now running the latest Cyanogen rom.  Loving it so far since its froyo and my company/provider still has eclair for the A854


 
Cyanogen puts out some great roms! Just updated to RLS5 final for the Evo. Here's my theme so far:










Mods:
Launcher Pro
Myns Warm 2.2 RLS5 ROM
RLS5 Gingerbread Theme
Batstat Free Widget
Beautiful Widget


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 10, 2011)

You'll love my latest tweak:






Tile vs. Evo. Tile won.

Thank goodness for Sprint insurance..lol.


----------



## Casey (Jan 11, 2011)

Ouch.  Hundred dollar deductible?


----------



## JTM (Jan 11, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> You'll love my latest tweak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE MOD.  i'm sorry, i laughed hard when i saw that.  that sucks soooo much.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol yup, $100 deductible.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm using a jailbroken iPhone 4 till my evo replacement arrives. I'm kinda worried about AT&T's lousy 2gig/month data plan. Yesterday I hit 523megs!


----------



## JTM (Jan 14, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> I'm using a jailbroken iPhone 4 till my evo replacement arrives. I'm kinda worried about AT&T's lousy 2gig/month data plan. Yesterday I hit 523megs!


 





12 days into this month's plan.

Lol.  523 megs?  pssh.  I'll hit 8 before the end of the month.

also, the minutes is funny.  i only ever use my cell phone after 8 pm. (or 7pm, whatever it is)


----------



## Casey (Feb 9, 2011)

Radar now is awesome considering this crazy weather!


----------

